# Blue under seal?



## MadPaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Any help on this will be great,



















Looking todo the same on my P1 over the winter,so any advice and tips
And where to purchase any products needed

MP


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Never seen this b4 u sure its not white stonechip. Sprayed over with body colour.


----------



## MadPaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Haven't a clue mate, hence the thread

Clueless


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Well that would be my guess done that b4 and gives a similar apperance to this.


----------



## MadPaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

How good is stone chip with protecting with preventing rust ?


----------



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

You can see the overspray on the front bumper. It will be underseal with colour blasted over the top. My brother did his with British racing green and silver metal flake it looked awesome if that's your kind of thing.


----------



## MadPaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Just painted over the underseal so

Thanks lads


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

They do Anti stone-chip/under seal in 3 colours white, grey and black this will be one of those painted over.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Upol raptor stone chip can be tinted with a solid 2k colour to match the nearest so that is another way giving you any colour stone chip. 

The person who did the overspray on the bumper. That's just the overspray from painting the bumper.


----------

